# skull identification???



## dollar (Jul 19, 2009)

can anybody tell me what animal these skulls are from please


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Dont know sorry maybe a fox, a badger or something.

Sorry but the pics are very blurry and too bright.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It would help if we could see the teeth - that would help to decide if it is a carnivore or a herbivore.


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like a bird to me.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

did you bring it home? need some more pics as there a bit blurry to tell head looks quite like a badger but eye sockets don't look big enough

Corvidae if its a Bird its a huge one!


----------



## dollar (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes bought it home from my horse paddock, there are several of them, all exactly the same, here's a couple more pics, hopefully they're a bit clearer 



















eye sockets are very small


----------



## dollar (Jul 19, 2009)

And a couple more, one front on shot and one of the underside


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Waay to narrow IMO to be a badger.


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> did you bring it home? need some more pics as there a bit blurry to tell head looks quite like a badger but eye sockets don't look big enough
> 
> Corvidae if its a Bird its a huge one!


I know! It's far too big to be a bird, but it doesn't look like any mammal I've ever seen.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not a fox not a deer not a badger not a sheep not a goat ot a horse nor a dog or cat ... no idea, what else is native or domestic...
not a horse.... hmmm

what else? 

No idea lol


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

chupacabra


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

dollar said:


>


I can't find anything with them bones.That start under the eye sockets and continue to behide the skull.

Are you based in the UK ?.If so what area ?.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Are you sure its the skull?


Err seal?


----------



## dollar (Jul 19, 2009)

Haven't a clue, looked like a skull to me but i'm certainly no expert, could it maybe be a different bone then??


----------



## dollar (Jul 19, 2009)

These are some pics of another one found in the same place, although much the same it does differ slightly......


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

hey hun i collect skulls 

thats not a skull!!!!!

its the breast bone off a bird!!!!!!!!!

i can show u pics of deer, badger, fox, cat, ferret, dog, buzzards, hawks and many more!!!!!


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Ooooh I think I have it! It's a bird's pelvic bone


----------



## dollar (Jul 19, 2009)

xxpaintxx said:


> hey hun i collect skulls
> 
> thats not a skull!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Yippeee.....mystery solved, a GOOSE, thats great, thankyou!!


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Corvidae said:


> Ooooh I think I have it! It's a bird's pelvic bone


yes corv! 
they aint eye sockets! they are hip sockets!
on the underside... see the spinal collum??
going on the size.. probe off a big breasted bird... i will say GOOSE


----------



## dollar (Jul 19, 2009)

Previous owner of meadow kept Geese!!!!!


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

dollar said:


> Yippeee.....mystery solved, a GOOSE, thats great, thankyou!!


no prob


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe!


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I actually have a pelvic bone from a seabird, I thought it was a skull too :blush:


----------



## dollar (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks everybody.........can now tell everybody what it actually is!! Learn something new every day :lol2:


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

any body wanna see sum real skulls?


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

*hijacks thread* oooh yes please


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

I knew it wasnt a skull, yay i was right about something lol

It those weird things that go nowhere


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhh didn't think other than skull lol I was really confused :lol2:


----------

